

Tell HN: my first DDG result that is better than Google. - resdirector

The DDG search:<p>http://duckduckgo.com/?q=maz+narooma<p>The Google search:<p>http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&#38;safe=off&#38;q=maz+narooma&#38;aq=f&#38;aqi=&#38;aql=&#38;oq=<p>I was after Maz's cafe in Tilba (although I didn't know that was the name of her cafe). I've become more and more annoyed at Google the last half a year or so. Quite often I have to molest my search such that Google gives the desired result.<p>I think this should be DDG's aim: to be better than Google. I don't care about tracking, privacy etc. If &#62;50% of my search queries are better answered by DDG, I'm switching.<p>(But a question to Google: under what earthly circumstances would <i>anyone</i> want the weather returned when typing in a person's name followed by the city you think they live in?)
======
resdirector
Clickable:

Google:
[http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=maz...](http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=maz+narooma&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

DDG: <http://duckduckgo.com/?q=maz+narooma>

